# LIGrass Pangea Monostand Backyard Reno



## LIgrass (May 26, 2017)

Hey guys, former lawn nut here. Many of the OG's may remember me. Hope everyone's doing well. I fell out of love with lawn care the last 2 years and been in a funk all this year. I had Bewitched in my backyard that I nuked due to Summer patch issues. I tried an aggressive KBG cultivar called "Washington". It wasn't that bad but I fell behind due to life and let it go to crap.

So I decided to renovate this year to a Pangea GLR Perennial Ryegrass monostand (with a little KBG thrown in some shady areas).

Anyway, I'm excited to see how it turns out around Halloween and especially next Spring. This pic is 1 month from seed down. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## zeus201 (Aug 30, 2017)

That looks really nice! I did same (Pangea mono) and just passed 28 DAG. Still impresses me how quickly this stuff can establish.

Look forward to your updates!


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Glad to see you back. A PRG mono sounds interesting for our area. What HOC do you plan on maintaining?


----------



## LIgrass (May 26, 2017)

Chris LI said:


> Glad to see you back. A PRG mono sounds interesting for our area. What HOC do you plan on maintaining?


Thanks! I'm at 2" right now probably going to 1" if my terrain allows it.

@zeus201 It is incredible. And not having to deal with many weeds is a bonus. It's getting darker every day too.


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

Long island here also. Should work out for you as long as you have a sprinkler system. I did a PRG renovation few years back looked fabulous until summer came heat stress killed it off built in sprinkler system I didn't have.


----------

